# NC MILK BOTTLES



## Nchalfpint (Feb 20, 2013)

LOOKING FOR North Carolina milk bottles. 
 Still collecting them 23 years strong.
 Also ACL Quarts from Gaffney, Spartanburg, and Rockhill SC


----------



## Packman28 (Feb 21, 2013)

Are you looking for any specific NC towns or regions?

 Do you have any extras for sale or trade?


----------



## UncleBruce (Feb 21, 2013)

LAKEWOOD // DAIRY // DURHAM, N.C. embossed one pint in a plate mold

 Interested?


----------



## Nchalfpint (Feb 21, 2013)

Yes I have extra for sale and trade. I'm looking for HUNTERSVILLE NC, and WESTERN NC MILKS TOO


----------



## Nchalfpint (Feb 21, 2013)

Yes I'm interested. Is it a creamtop? I have set of both. Price?


----------



## Nchalfpint (Feb 22, 2013)

Yes I'm interested in additional milk bottles. Please send list


----------



## UncleBruce (Feb 22, 2013)

7 1/4" tall
 embossed on back near shoulder ONE PINT // LIQUID
 and at the heel on back A.B.C.2 // 58 front heel REGISTERED

 Make an offer or do you have an embossed beer to trade?


----------



## Nchalfpint (Feb 23, 2013)

Nice looking pint. I have set of these. Send any others u may have. I have some beers but they are VIRGINIA


----------



## UncleBruce (Feb 23, 2013)

I am interested in embossed beers from everywhere.  What have you got?


----------



## Nchalfpint (Feb 24, 2013)

I will check
 Found one with embossed building from washington dc


----------



## UncleBruce (Feb 24, 2013)

Email your mailing address and I will send the milk your way.  In the future you may find something that I need or can return the favor to another collector.


----------



## Nchalfpint (Feb 25, 2013)

Johnny McAulay
 16412 Amber field drive 
 Huntersville NC
 28078


----------



## Nchalfpint (Feb 25, 2013)

Thank you
 Any beers I find are yours


----------



## Nchalfpint (Mar 10, 2013)

Need North Carolina milk bottles from
 Asheville
 Canton
 Fletcher


----------



## UncleBruce (Mar 10, 2013)

Did the one I sent arrive yet?


----------



## Nchalfpint (Mar 11, 2013)

It is awesome!!! I love this pint. I have it displayed proudly. Thank you so very much


----------



## Nchalfpint (Apr 3, 2013)

Find me milks from Charlotte NC 
 Huntersville, mooresvillle


----------



## smarley (Jun 12, 2021)

Nchalfpint said:


> LOOKING FOR North Carolina milk bottles.
> Still collecting them 23 years strong.
> Also ACL Quarts from Gaffney, Spartanburg, and Rockhill SC


This seems like a old post but i just picked these up this past week end if you are interested.


----------

